# Corsair Obsidian 750D



## Darksaber (Oct 31, 2013)

The Obsidian 750D aims to fill the compact full-tower chassis spot in the updated Obsidian family. With the 900D taking the top and the 350D firmly situated in the mid-tower segment, the 750D has a price tag to match its size, but will it be able to deliver everything to warrant the Obsidian name?

*Show full review*


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 17, 2013)

This is definitely what I'll be getting 1-2 months later. Much better than the 650D at a lower price. It's a shame Corsair didn't stick with the quick release side panel mechanism though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2013)

And I just bought a 650D.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Dec 17, 2013)

How would you rate this case compared to the Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 and Fractal Design Arc XL?
Weird that Corsair didn't use rubber padding/standoffs for the PSU btw.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2013)

I wish terms actually meant something.  This case is called a "compact full-tower chassis" at 21.5" x 9.3" x 22".  The Antec P280 is called a "Super Mid-Tower" at 20.7” x 9.1” x 22.1”.  Sure looks like Corsair got it right though.  The P280 can be had for half the price.

Darksaber, a suggestion.  A case this large is hard to imagine.  Would you pick out a case that most of us could relate to, and take comparison pictures, not only for this case but for all of your case reviews?


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 17, 2013)

Page 5, "Even gleaning parts of installed drives doesn't diminish the view..." - should be "glea*m*ing" I believe.

I like the look of this case and its features, only have 2 questions:

1. How secure are the 2.5" SSD trays when populated? I have read other reviews that say they are a bit loose.
2. Would there be room for a push+pull setup with a 240mm+ radiator in the roof?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2013)

Um, DarkSaber you might want to reconsider this statement.


Bumps instead of proper spacers for motherboard

No external 3.5" drive

*Hard-drive cages cannot be hung off the optical-drive cage*

Using a long radiator will block a 5.25" bay

A filled 5.25" bay disturbs the looks of the front
 
Im currently doing this with my 750D in the building im working on.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 18, 2013)

Nobody with the right state of mind would use an air cooler with this case. Darksaber really needs to get some rads for his reviews. Anybody who wants to spend so much money on a case like this doesn't need to be taught how to install a hdd/dvd/psu. Those things should be replaced by how rads of various size/thickness fit in different locations. The most important bit is the space between the top of the motherboard and the roof.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> Nobody with the right state of mind would use an air cooler with this case. Darksaber really needs to get some rads for his reviews. Anybody who wants to spend so much money on a case like this doesn't need to be taught how to install a hdd/dvd/psu. Those things should be replaced by how rads of various size/thickness fit in different locations. The most important bit is the space between the top of the motherboard and the roof.


 
Case is fine for air. Now if you get a 900D and use air cooling, you need to re-evaluate your life.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 18, 2013)

900D is just an extravaganza. The 750D is particularly designed for wc in a practical form factor.


----------



## haswrong (Dec 18, 2013)

the case looks very appealing when empty, but when you put things in it, i think it looks rather ugly, and the bumpers, bleh, and the legs from the front panel must be susceptible to breaking. i think i need a thinner one so that the dvd mechanics doesnt look so small and disruptive in the front panel. too bad many of lian-li or nanoxia deep silence have usb ports heading up so its collecting dust and looking weird also.


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 22, 2013)

About taste don't worth talking... This is without doubt best case for under 200$ with Obsidian 650D.
Advantage of Obsidian 650D is aluminum side panel, and easy opening doors.
Advantage of Obsidian 750D is supporting all kind of motherboards(XL-ATX, HPTX, E-ATX),
triple radiator on top, space for radiators on floor,  nice cages for SSD and front space for radiators or two fans, better I/O front panel with Internal USB 3.0 support.
I think CORSAIR made 750D for more people not only who can pay over 220-250$.
They could use aluminum but that increase price on close to 300$ if you make full aluminium or little lover if you use steal construction.
Maybe is door mechanism to visible and big for CORSAIR taste and they want to avoid that this time, but they could make something on back and with only one button to open side panel.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 22, 2013)

The 750D is MUCH more expensive than the 650D here in India. It's not in stock yet, but the distributor gave me the price estimate.


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 22, 2013)

When no other option than retailer do what they want.
I think it's about 40$ cheaper on CORSAIR site.


----------



## Hood (Dec 22, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> Nobody with the right state of mind would use an air cooler with this case. Darksaber really needs to get some rads for his reviews. Anybody who wants to spend so much money on a case like this doesn't need to be taught how to install a hdd/dvd/psu. Those things should be replaced by how rads of various size/thickness fit in different locations. The most important bit is the space between the top of the motherboard and the roof.


I agree completely with you; most cases barely have room for fans up top without interfering with motherboard components, much less radiators.  It's always the first thing I check when considering a new case, and I've taken a pass on many otherwise great cases for this reason alone.  Most of them also neglect to offset the rad mounting holes away from the board side, preferring aesthetic symmetry over function.


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 22, 2013)

You don't need to use watercooling custom loop.
 Enoghe is big motherboard as SR-2 or with 2xH100 because Dual CPU one on top and other on floor or 
front panel and 2 graphic cards, sound card, 2-3 HDD and SSDx2 with fan controller and few fans and case is full.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 24, 2013)

Excellent review as always DS. Nice to see Corsair bringing their Obsidian cases down in price. I have loved the original 800D and the new 900D but like the Cosmos Cases they've been extremely expensive. Nice to see ample cable routing although I too am not a fan of the bumps.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm sorry but does this case support large radiators inside on top?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2014)

Ravenas said:


> I'm sorry but does this case support large radiators inside on top?


check out post #7


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ravenas said:


> I'm sorry but does this case support large radiators inside on top?



Yep, I have a 360 in the top of mine. Like @thebluebumblebee said check post #7, that is my build. You can also take the 5.25" bay out and put another 360 in the front. The top one will have to be a thinner rad and then the front one can be thick.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks gentlemen. I am going to go back to my 8350 until I get this case. I can't control the temperatures on my 9590 with my current case/radiator.


----------

